# Phoenix Memorial Day Weekend



## icassell (May 28, 2010)

Anyone in the Phoenix area planning to go out shooting this weekend?  I'd be game.


----------



## TauntDevil (Aug 9, 2010)

haha im really late lol but just letting you know im in az as well near phoenix-ish


----------

